# Where/How to start a beauty blog?



## User49 (Oct 16, 2008)

I've been on specktra for about a year now and somehow have only just come to find other beauty blogs! How do you start a beauty blog? Are there any websites any1 can highly reccommend? I'd like to start writing a beauty blog but I don't know where to start...


----------



## User49 (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## PlatinumxGold (Oct 17, 2008)

a lot of beauty bloggers have their blog at blogspot.com


----------



## MsButterfli (Oct 17, 2008)

i have one with blogger and Ning both good sites to start blogs on


----------



## Korms (Oct 17, 2008)

Blogspot is pretty easy to use, I have a blog there (although it's empty!) and as it's run by Google, Blogspot entries tend to show up higher in search results.

As an aside about Beauty Blogging; Try and find a unique blogging style.  There are a bazillion bauty blogs out there and a lot of them are dull because the way they are written just isn't captivating.  I can't speak for everyone but I mostly enjoy reading those blogs that are well punctuated, use proper grammar and include a bit of witty banter


----------

